# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Themed Set-Ups?

## mors_dilecti

Hey guys,

I'm doing some research and putting some ideas together for a supply list (for when I eventually get my  :Snake: ). On one of the sites, I came across these "pipe" hides that looked very urban or possibly steampunk, and it made me wonder if anyone has actually themed their terrariums. I saw on a vlog, this one BP owner put some random Halloween decor in and around her tank during Halloween, but I was thinking more along the lines of a permanent set-up with the hides, water bowl, etc. all matching that theme. 

I'm not going to link the pipes because they looked iffy to me and I don't intend to buy them. This is more so I have some idea of what all I could look at. 

Thanks in advance,
                 mors

----------


## MissterDog

I'm sure a tons of people have! Mine is Legend of Zelda themed that I'm working on expanding later. Currently I have a basking ledge and hides I've made for it. It's not steam punk but maybe this might give you some ideas of what you could do if you wanted to try a diy approach!

Themed hides


Themed basking ledge




_Just disregard the temp readings bc they were all funky from a full cage clean lol_

----------

CelticVikingNerd (07-06-2018),_Godzilla78_ (12-14-2017),_hilabeans_ (12-17-2017),_MD_Pythons_ (12-14-2017),mors_dilecti (12-14-2017),savora (12-14-2017),silverdreams (12-18-2017),_Starscream_ (12-14-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (12-14-2017)

----------


## mors_dilecti

That looks amazing! Did you buy your Zelda supplies or did you make them yourself?

Edit: punctuation

----------


## MissterDog

> That looks amazing! Did you buy your Zelda supplies or did you make them yourself?
> 
> Edit: punctuation


Thanks! I made them. Hides are out of apoxie sculpt and the ledge was foam and grout. It's a lot of fun if you want to try that approach! However it wouldn't surprise me if some people offered custom or themed decor on stores like Etsy.

----------

mors_dilecti (12-14-2017)

----------


## mors_dilecti

Oh, that's so cool! I'm not super artsy, so I'll probably check out Etsy. 

You don't happen to know if any certain crafting materials can hurt a snake right off the top of your head, do you?

----------


## MissterDog

> Oh, that's so cool! I'm not super artsy, so I'll probably check out Etsy. 
> 
> You don't happen to know if any certain crafting materials can hurt a snake right off the top of your head, do you?


From the top of my head I'd say stay away from pine and cedar woods or anything scented. You'd generally want to avoid anything that's porous unless you are able to seal it. Nothing adhesive like tape because they are prone to peeling and getting stuck on reptiles with potentially fatal injuries.

That's all I can think of right now and I know I'm forgetting a bunch of others (ah sorry!), but looking for materials that are mold, heat and water resistant (and waterproof if you can) would be ideal, providing they are low voc/non-toxic of course. Definitely research prior!

----------

mors_dilecti (12-14-2017)

----------


## mors_dilecti

Thank you so much! I definitely will look into the different materials and issues. I hope my terrarium looks as awesome as yours.

----------


## MissterDog

Can't wait to see what you come up with! Something else you can consider is pvc piping (like the ones you find at hardware stores like Home Depot)! It's often used to make jungle gyms for reptiles and is totally safe. Lots of forum members has used it as perches too! Mr.Sully has made some really cute ones (which I can't find his pics darn! Mr.Sully will you share with us?)

Alternatively LLLReptiles and Snakemuseum has a pretty good selection of hides and decor with some themed items. Just make sure whatever decor you get that there isn't anything your snake can get stuck in, such as loops or too small holes.

----------


## savora

> I'm sure a tons of people have! Mine is Legend of Zelda themed that I'm working on expanding later. Currently I have a basking ledge and hides I've made for it. It's not steam punk but maybe this might give you some ideas of what you could do if you wanted to try a diy approach!
> 
> Themed hides
> 
> 
> Themed basking ledge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are BEAUTIFUL! Do you do sculpturing often? This is fantastic, and is exactly what I want to do with my tank in the future. Have you considered setting up an etsy shop for these?  :Very Happy:  Because I admittedly might be a repeat customer if so...

----------

_MissterDog_ (12-14-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (12-14-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> Those are BEAUTIFUL! Do you do sculpturing often? This is fantastic, and is exactly what I want to do with my tank in the future. Have you considered setting up an etsy shop for these?  Because I admittedly might be a repeat customer if so...


Thank you for the kind words! I've sculpted here and there but I'm definitely hoping on making it a more practiced hobby! I've considered Etsy a few times! Just need to figure out how to be more efficient with materials first( and how to safely ship these haha) :p never ran a store before but it sounds fun!

----------


## hilabeans

While not a snake enclosure, I went with a mid-century modern theme for my bearded dragon's enclosure. 

Nigel's Lizard Lounge:









It will be some time before our Russian Rat Snake, Bonsai, moves out of his tub and into his permanent enclosure. But when he does, we're going with a Japanese Tea Garden theme. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

CelticVikingNerd (07-06-2018),_Kam_ (12-18-2017),_MissterDog_ (12-17-2017),TofuTofuTofu (09-07-2021)

----------


## Zincubus

> While not a snake enclosure, I went with a mid-century modern theme for my bearded dragon's enclosure. 
> 
> Nigel's Lizard Lounge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's not to my taste but I'm weird  :Smile: 

It's absolutely marvellous though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_hilabeans_ (12-17-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> While not a snake enclosure, I went with a mid-century modern theme for my bearded dragon's enclosure. 
> 
> Nigel's Lizard Lounge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg Hila loving the couch it's super cute! You totally need to show a picture of your dragon in it!


And Japanese garden tea theme sounds perfect for Bonsai!

----------

CelticVikingNerd (07-06-2018),_hilabeans_ (12-17-2017)

----------


## hilabeans

> Well it's not to my taste but I'm weird


Lol!  It's cool, my husband thinks it's ridiculous.  But runner-up theme was Moroccan Hookah Lounge, so... he let me do this one.   :Very Happy:

----------


## CelticVikingNerd

I know this is a late post but I gotta say, I'm really liking the pictures on the thread and the overall idea of themed enclosures (as long as the animal's heath and safety is the top priority of course).

----------

